# MacBook + Belkin N Wireless = Headache!



## thanaset (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello

I recently bought a Belkin N Wireless (Model 8633) router, which is now connected to my PC running XP SP3 via ethernet cable. A number of devices, such as Squeezebox 3 and other media players, are connected to the router wirelessly without any problem except my MacBook.

The problem is almost predictable. Once the MacBook is on, I can surf for about 10 minutes before I get disconnected. I then re-connect to the wireless network again and afterward I can surf for hours without getting kicked off.

Could anyone offer some kind of explanation or solution to the problem? So far I think I can live with this but it kind of nags me! :sigh: Thank you.

Thanaset


----------

